# [Reading Group] September 2014 Voting!



## Ophiucha (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm in charge of picking a book for September, but since I know my tastes aren't the most universal of the reading group, I've picked five for you all to vote on! The theme I've chosen is... *YA*! 


_Akata Witch_, by Nnedi Okorafor.
_Among Others_, by Jo Walton.
_Alanna: The First Adventure_, by Tamora Pierce.
_Howl's Moving Castle_, by Diana Wynne Jones.
_The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a Ship of Her Own Making_, by Catherynne M. Valente.

Several award winners, a couple of classics, one you likely all know from a Studio Ghibli film, and absolutely nothing that resembles _Twilight_. I hope everyone can find one in the mix that they're interested to read.  You can *vote for 2 or 3 of them*! You have a couple of weeks before the winner is decided.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm going to read samples of all the books and decide if I'm going to join in. I'm familiar with Akata Witch, Howl's Moving Castle and The Girl...etc.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, I've read Howl's Moving Castle 3 times so I think I'll vote for something new. (FANTASTIC book though, everyone should read it.)

Akata Witch is insultingly expensive. I refuse to buy that book and support that publisher. 

*The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a Ship of Her Own Making* is my choice, very affordable and looks interestingly quirky.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 14, 2014)

I was going to say the same about Akata Witch. I want to read it, but at 13 dollars for Kindle, that's a bit too steep.

I'm going to go with _Among Others _as it's the one I liked the most of the samples I read. And for a second vote (if in need) is for _Howl's Moving Castle_ because I've heard how awesome it is for years now and I love the anime (although people who love the book seem to have issues with the anime, I'd like to find out for myself).


----------



## Amanita (Aug 14, 2014)

I know, I haven't been part of a reading group before but I'd be quite interested in the Akata Witch book because I haven't come across many fantasy stories set in Africa so far and it also features a girl discovering her magical talens which I like as well.
I understand if it's not chosen because of the price of course. (For some reason, it's completely within the normal range for paperback books/kindle in Germany.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 14, 2014)

It's standard price where I shop, too, but I couldn't blame anyone for not voting on it if their preferred outlet is pricier. 

_Akata Witch_ is published through Penguin/Random House, and is cheaper through Nook and Kobo, so I wouldn't be surprised if the price relates to a dispute with Amazon, particularly since PRH hates them and given the recent dispute Amazon has been dealing with with Hachette.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 14, 2014)

It's too bad that situations with publishers can actually prevent someone from reading a book. If I was in the U.S. I may be able to find it used, but Kindle is my only real option at the moment.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually, it's cheaper at Amazon. Not by much, obviously, but cheaper. The price doesn't look to me like it has anything to do with the dispute. It's just one of those typical high prices from a large publisher which is being discounted. The list price is 17.99. Kobo and B&N are selling it for 13.99. Amazon is selling the hardcover for 13.86 and the ebook for 13.17. So, nothing to do with the dispute. The publisher set a high price and everyone is discounting it because no one in their right mind is going to buy an ebook for 17.99. Unfortunately for them, most people aren't going to buy it for $13 either. (Actually, the publisher is ok with this because they don't want people buying the ebook at all, they want them buying the hardcover.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 15, 2014)

Where can you get the Amazon ebook for 13.17? It's listed at 17.09 from my computer for the American Amazon website.


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 15, 2014)

Amazon.com: Akata Witch eBook: Nnedi Okorafor: Kindle Store

This shows me 13.17. Is it different for you?

Anyway, I just remembered that Alanna: The First Adventure is on my Master Reading List so I'm going to change me first choice to that and The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a Ship of Her Own Making will be my second choice.


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, that links says $17.09 for me. Weird.  Maybe it's regional? Phil and I are both outside the US...


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess it's probably with VAT added?


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 19, 2014)

I use Amazon's U.S. store though (after a lot of content was blocked due to restrictions in Asia). In any case, Akata Witch is probably the one I'd like to read the most, but I can't see paying that much for an ebook.


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 19, 2014)

Still might be checking your IP address or location, though. Some sites definitely do.

We still need votes, by the way! Right now the choice is tentatively _Howl's Moving Castle_, but it'd be great if one or two more people could vote on something to balance the numbers.


----------



## Kaellpae (Aug 26, 2014)

Akata, then Among Others. They look the most interesting to me.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 26, 2014)

I may have to bow out this month. I just got The Mirror Empire by Kameron Hurley and that's one I've been looking forward to for a while. Plus, I'm trying to make a push towards finishing Red Country and The Emperor's Blades as well (hopefully all in September). I may follow along with the group anyway and join later on if the discussion sounds interesting.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 26, 2014)

I've read _Howl's Moving Castle_ and _The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland..._. Both are good, and I'll read along with either of those. For my vote, I'll go with _Among the Others _which I haven't read but which is on my list.


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 29, 2014)

_Among Others_ looks like the winner then.


----------



## Kaellpae (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh jeez. I forgot to get this. I'll have to check the book store so I can get caught up. 
Got caught up reading Harry Potter for the millionth time.


----------

